# New Tow Vehicle



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Well after tow vehicle shopping since July we finally got a new tow vehicle today.

2007.5 Dodge Ram 2500 MegaCab 2wd
6.7L Cummins Diesel with 6 speed automatic

I looked at just about every truck out there over the past six months but finally settled on the Dodge MegaCab as the best mix of towing ability and people carrying for Me, DW and three growing kids. This week I finally found a truck with close to what I wanted at a nearby dealership and at a great price. I've never owned a Chrysler/Dodge product so I was a bit nervous and I guess time will tell if it was the right decision. I've only driven the truck 100 miles so far but I can't wait to get the Outback hooked up to it and see how it does. I'll be getting the chance in a few weeks when we go to S. Carlsbad State Beach for the first 3 day weekend of the year.

Now I just have to update my signature.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV Mark
I'm sure you will enjoy towing the OB with it
Can't wait to see pics

Don


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck! Your going to love how it tows your TT..... And the turbo exhaust brake is a great feature.

Mark


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Great! Another Dodge diesel owner.







You won't be disappointed. They are a thrill to drive. This is our third Dodge truck and we have never had a problem. We travelled a little over 7k miles this summer with the trailer and our final average mileage was 15.8 calculated and 16.2 on the overhead. Even with today's higher diesel fuel cost I think we will still come out no worse than a Gasser. If you need any help you can go here http://www.cumminsforum.com/ or http://www.carson-dodge.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4 great people who can help with any questions you have on Cummins.

Rick


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We are really starting to like ours. I am wondering what everyone else is getting for fuel mileage, though. We have about 8500 miles and it is pretty constant around 9-10 mpg when we tow the Everest. Hoping it will get better as the truck gets broken in . . . .

On the plus side, I think this truck will tow our 15k fiver up the side of a vertical cliff if I want to, and I love the factory exhaust brake.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> We are really starting to like ours. I am wondering what everyone else is getting for fuel mileage, though. We have about 8500 miles and it is pretty constant around 9-10 mpg when we tow the Everest. Hoping it will get better as the truck gets broken in . . . .
> 
> On the plus side, I think this truck will tow our 15k fiver up the side of a vertical cliff if I want to, and I love the factory exhaust brake.


I would think pulling your combined weight that 9-10 wouldn't be that bad. These folks over here can answer your mileage question. A lot of them pull real heavy livestock trailers http://www.carson-dodge.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice truck, I have a couple of customers that bought the same, 350 horsepower and 650 lb.-ft. of torque stock - nice setup!. Just remember when it come time for your first oil change your engine requires the new *CJ-4 *(15W-40) oil specification. The new CJ-4 oil has less ash and sulfur for the diesel particulate filter (DPF) on your engine. Use of the older spec oils will clog the DPF and void the warranty. You are probably some time away from that first change - just didn't want some idiot to throw anything in there on you.

Enjoy the new ride, as stated above www.cumminsforum is a great site.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> Nice truck, I have a couple of customers that bought the same, 350 horsepower and 650 lb.-ft. of torque stock - nice setup!. Just remember when it come time for your first oil change your engine requires the new *CJ-4 *(15W-40) oil specification. The new CJ-4 oil has less ash and sulfur for the diesel particulate filter (DPF) on your engine. Use of the older spec oils will clog the DPF and void the warranty. You are probably some time away from that first change - just didn't want some idiot to throw anything in there on you.
> 
> Enjoy the new ride, as stated above www.cumminsforum is a great site.


White Buffalo is exactly right. Even if your dealer does the oil change make sure you ask. Some are not aware of the requirement.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck. This diesel bug is becoming more virulent with each passing week!!!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

White Buffalo said:


> Just remember when it come time for your first oil change your engine requires the new *CJ-4 *(15W-40) oil specification. The new CJ-4 oil has less ash and sulfur for the diesel particulate filter (DPF) on your engine. Use of the older spec oils will clog the DPF and void the warranty. You are probably some time away from that first change - just didn't want some idiot to throw anything in there on you.


Check with your dealer - the Mopar dealers here in Houston give you the first one free. You also might want to check with them and make sure that they have done the updated "flashes" on the ECM. When we got ours, the programming had not been updated, and we experienced some issues with the emissions system as a result. There is also a recall on the '07s' pertaining to the oxygen sensor. Check to see if your truck is involved, and if so, if it has been done on your truck.

BTW, you won't even know the OB is back there- that motor is way strong.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck! You are going to love it. This is my first dodge also, and it loves pulling the ob. Have trouble staying within the speed limit though







. It is a great feeling being able to pass with confidence. No more white knuckles.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck!!! The recall is known as the "G30 recall". New emissions junk =/

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new Dodge!!

We love ours!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet & congrats







Hopefully you will also get that lifetime powertrain warranty they are advertising right now. Most excellent offer. Enjoy


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Sweet & congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dodge won't extend the lifetime powertrain warranty to the diesels for some reason. Seems like they know they will fail at some point, or maybe it's the longevity of them that scares them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nothing like a new Truck....enjoy!!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

You will never look back. If you can turn a wrench do the oil and fuel filter yourself. i can do mine for under 45 dollars.
Whodey is right you will be doing 80mph before you know it


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

that is one sweet ride, congrats and enjoy.

please show us some pics.

darrel


----------

